# Can't get shower screen off



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

recently fitted an IMS shower screen to my rocket cellini.

last night i tried to get it off for cleaning but it seems to be very firmly wedged in place - seems to be a much tighter fit than the rocket screen. i couldn't get it off with the technique i used for the rocket shower screen, which was to carefully lever it off with a flat-headed screwdriver.

any suggestions?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Try using a spoon and gently lever it out using the lip on the edge of the screen.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Daren said:


> Try using a spoon and gently lever it out using the lip on the edge of the screen.


thanks daren, tried that, but didn't work. ended up using a fork - sure that's not recommended! but anyway, it worked.


----------

